# ispconfig 3.0.1.1 typo3 realurl



## stewie (2. Dez. 2009)

Grüzi.

Beim Aktivieren der htaccess für realurl im typo3 (4.2.10) erhalte ich eine Error 500 Internal Server Error. Im error-Log der betreffenden site sehe ich 'RewriteEngine not allowed'. 

Hab mich ein wenig durch-gegooglet und zwei Ansätze geprüft.
1. Im ispconfig in der Konfiguration der entsprechenden site unter Options  -> Apache directives folgendes eingetragen
<Directory "/var/www/clients/client3/web16/web"> Options FollowSymLinks AllowOverride All </Directory>
2. Im entsprechenden vhost-template der site geprüft ob open_basedir auskommentiert ist. btw die vhost sind bei mir verseucht mit ^M. Das kenn ich eigentlich nur vom windows editor.

Als nächstes würde ich ein Upgrade auf 3.0.1.6 durchführen. Meine Fragen dazu:
- Ist es unbedingt nötig oder gibt es noch einen Ansatz?
- Falls ja, kann ich per updatescript direkt auf die aktuelle version updaten?

Gruß

Stewie


----------



## Till (2. Dez. 2009)

Dein ISPConfig ist zu alt. Du musst einfach nur Dein ISPConfig auf die aktuelle Version 3.0.1.6 updaten und dann etwas am vhost ändern damit die vhost Konfiguration neu geschrieben wird. Du kannst direkt auf 3.0.1.6 updaten.


----------



## stewie (2. Dez. 2009)

Das Update endet mit:


```
Update finished.                                                                
/usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/update_from_tgz.sh: line 8: f: command not f
ound                                                                            
/usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/update_from_tgz.sh: line 9: syntax error nea
r unexpected token `then'                                                       
/usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/update_from_tgz.sh: line 9: `then'
```
Muss mich das nervös machen?
ispconfig zeigt jetzt jedenfalls die aktuelle Version an. 
Ich habe die Konfiguration der site geändert und zurück geändert. Es wird aber immernoch der gleiche Fehler ins error.log geschrieben.

Ich habe das Update mit reconfiguring services durchgeführt.


----------



## stewie (2. Dez. 2009)

sorry, nach einigen Minuten ging es.

Kann ich die ispconfig Änderungen über die konsole triggern, um die Wartezeit nicht zu haben?

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Till (3. Dez. 2009)

> Kann ich die ispconfig Änderungen über die konsole triggern, um die Wartezeit nicht zu haben?


Nein. Aber Du kannst in der Jobqueue im ispconfig Monitor sehen, wenn die Änderungen geschrieben wurden.


----------

